# Red Sox victory Parade 2018 (very pic heavy)



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2018)

Photos from the 2018 Red Sox Championship parade on 10-31.  I got there about an hour before the parade was expected to come through the area I was at (Tremont St across from the Boston Common).  I didn't need to be at the front of the crowd.  Since I had my 50-230 zoom with me I could get there a bit late, hang back and still get some good shots - I knew this from my previous Patriots Super Bowl parade in Jan '17.   The duck boats elevate the players above the crowd so you can see no matter how far back you are.  

Though feedback is always welcome, I'm not expecting critique on these because of how many there are but, I'll number them to make it easier if people want to comment or ask questions. 

The crowd was thick waiting for the parade to get there.  They were chanting the usual Yankees suck and singing Sweet Caroline and Dirty Water.

1.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

When this guy walked by preaching from his very loud sound system...

2.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

...the crowd started chanting "Let's go Jesus" clap clap clap clap clap, "Let's go Jesus" clap clap clap clap clap.  It was pretty funny.   

It wasn't long before the sky was full with confetti from the buildings above and from the confetti trucks rolling through. 
3.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

4.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Soon it totally obscured the state house dome which had been shining in the distance.
5.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

6.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Big Papi and Tom Werner were in the first boat with the 2004 trophy!  Was so happy to see Big Papi.  My favorite, Pedro Martinez, was there too but he was on the other side and I didn't get to see him.

7.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

8.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

9.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Apparently, from watching the highlights on the news, that was Pedro holding the trophy above his head.  
10.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Some of the highlights from the player boats:

Chris Sale - he actually looked like he was so happy that he might cry.  He said something to his wife and they both looked ready to tear up.  

11.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

There were some offices and condos above the storefronts I was standing in front of.  He was looking up and waving and shouting out to the people who were literally hanging out the windows.  There must have been some good signs up there because most of the players would point and look up and wave or laugh.  I couldn't get far enough away from the building to see what they said.  

12.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Brock Holt was having a great time!  He was laughing and pointing and singing...

Brock Star
13.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Brock and Roll
14.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Brocktober
15.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

The David Price and Nathan Eovaldi show:

16.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

17.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Their boat stopped in front of us for a few minutes.  The crowd went crazy.  Price tried to get a "Nasty Nate" chant going but the crowd chanted back "David Price, David Price" over and over.  Price's wife had one of those fatheads of him and was waving it up and down.  This angle made it look like all the adulation had really gone to his head, lol:

18.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

You can see the crowd reflected in his mirrored glasses:

19.  



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

MVP Steve Pearce:

20.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


next post  for the rest...


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2018)

Sandy Leon

21.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Kimbrell and Hembree (I think - honestly with the glasses and beards and hats it was sometimes hard to tell!)

22.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

23.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

E-Rod?
24.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Pearce again and another bearded mystery

25.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


Most of the guys in the crowd had play off beards going

26.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

27.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr


Fans were having a great time.  Players (I won't name names) were tossing beers to the fans and vice versa.  I saw on the news that one of the beer cans thrown to a player hit one of the trophies and broke a couple of the flags off of it.  The news headlined it as "Fan threw a beer at a player during the parade, World Series trophy damaged!" which wasn't really the same as what I saw which was players and fans tossing beers to each other.  I doubt someone would take the time and effort to be at the parade and then throw something "at" a player.  But... "Fans tosses beer to player and hits trophy" is not as dramatic a headline.  Lots of police in the crowds and alongside the duck boats.  Mostly good behavior in the crowds.  I saw a lot of the college aged kids with beer and nips.  Most were being discreet.  I didn't think it was a rough crowd and there were plenty of families and people from the nearby office buildings mixed in the crowd.

28.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

29.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

A celebrity in the crowd:

30.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Some really cute kids in some of the boats too!

30.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

31.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2018)

Alex Cora and the 2018 trophy:

32.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

33.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

This kid wanted to eat the confetti:

34.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

These guys just wanted to not get stepped on!

35.



Red Sox parade 2018 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

They saved the best for the last boat:

36.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

37.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr

Players who I didn't get to see because they were on the other side of the boats:  Pedroia, Benny Biceps, JBJ, JD Martinez, Porcello (not sure if he was there), Kinsler, Mooreland, Nunez...  

All in all, it was a great time and I enjoyed the nice day and the parade.  Well worth taking a vacation day from work and being a kid again!

38.



Untitled by SharonCat..., on Flickr



The End


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 1, 2018)

Those are fantastic,  looks like a good time


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2018)

GOOD pictures of the event. I did not watch even one minute of Major League Baseball this season. Pretty out of touch with the baseball world, one might say. I did not even know that Boston won the world series. Seriously...utterly unaware of who won until just seeing your post on 1 November at 7:25 PM Pacific time.


----------



## terri (Nov 1, 2018)

Wow, you got some impressive shots!  Looks like everyone had a great time, fans and players alike.  Fun times for Red Sox fans!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 1, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Those are fantastic,  looks like a good time



Thanks jc.  You would have enjoyed the parade and the street shooting was epic for those interested in that type of stuff.  Lots of characters in the crowd.  



Derrel said:


> GOOD pictures of the event. I did not watch even one minute of Major League Baseball this season. Pretty out of touch with the baseball world, one might say. I did not even know that Boston won the world series. Seriously...utterly unaware of who won until just seeing your post on 1 November at 7:25 PM Pacific time.



Amazing that you managed to not see or hear anything on the news!  I guess you didn't drop in to our 2018 playoff discussion thread either, lol.  What is your closest team?  The Mariners?  I think you're Pacific Northwest area?  I guess if there are no teams you like in the area,, no reason to follow it.  For me, I love baseball and will watch a game even if the Sox aren't playing.  I'd rather watch a spring training baseball game than a football playoff.  That's just me!


----------



## Derrel (Nov 1, 2018)

Yeah, Mariners are the closest team here. I quit watching television years ago,so I don't see the news. I've been pretty busy with life lately.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 2, 2018)

Great set of images, and also great memories of the great win for the Red Sox.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 3, 2018)

terri said:


> Wow, you got some impressive shots!  Looks like everyone had a great time, fans and players alike.  Fun times for Red Sox fans!



It was a lot of fun!  



Derrel said:


> Yeah, Mariners are the closest team here. I quit watching television years ago,so I don't see the news. I've been pretty busy with life lately.



Hope you’ve been busy with good life stuff!  Mariners haven’t been relevant in a while so can’t blame you for not watching. 




Fujidave said:


> Great set of images, and also great memories of the great win for the Red Sox.



Thanks Dave.  Do they show American baseball in the UK?


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi Sharon, I use to watch it on Sky but now have Virgin Media so when I do get to watch any it is on Youtube.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 3, 2018)

Wow!  Those are some really great shot.  Well done!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 3, 2018)

Nice pictures "DAMAGE DONE"!


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 3, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Wow!  Those are some really great shot.  Well done!



Thanks!



MSnowy said:


> Nice pictures "DAMAGE DONE"!



Thanks!  Did you go in for the parade?


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 3, 2018)

MSnowy said:


> Nice pictures "DAMAGE DONE"!



Thanks!  Did you go in for the parade?[/QUOTE]

No. To many drunk kids at the last few parades


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 3, 2018)

MSnowy said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pictures "DAMAGE DONE"!
> ...



No. To many drunk kids at the last few parades[/QUOTE]


There were a lot of kids for sure but also plenty of families and people sneaking out of their office buildings for an hour or two.  I like the Downtown Xing area for these type of things because it’s far enough away from the more rowdy colleges out by Kenmore Sq and easy in and out on the Orange line for me.


----------

